# iPhone 3G vs iPhone 2G & Apple Stores?



## icy-macpro (Sep 28, 2007)

Firstly im debating between buying a 1st gen iphone rather than the new 3G because of looks, better built and just great to have the phone that started it all. any advice? I can get the 16GB for 600+ or should I wait for 3G? HELP!

Secondly, How will i ever purchase this iPhone 3G i called & went to many rogers & fido kisoks asking them about it and they never gave me a definate answer! UGHH now the real question..

WILL APPLE STORES BE SELLING THE iPHONE 3G? 

Like Eatons
Yorkdale?

So Frustrated. i called sherway & they are like they never know about new products and if they will carry it they get notified last min... uhmmm LOOL hbt the leopard OSX lineup? was that last min?

Just a confused apple freak.. needs some answers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The official word is that only Rogers and Fido stores will carry the iPhone 3G. Unofficially, who knows? There are enough disgruntled iPhone-wannabe-owners right now that they may have to rethink their strategy. Rogers lack of a decent promotional strategy for this product is appalling. Apple hasn't really done a lot to promote the iPhone in Canada either, truth be known. Apple Stores in the US certainly carry the iPhone alongside AT&T.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

IMO $600 for a 16gb first gen iphone is a rip off. I'd think you could get the new 3G iphone for that much without a contract. The new 3G iphone also has a few improvements, so i think it's worth waiting a few days for that one.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

i-rui said:


> IMO $600 for a 16gb first gen iphone is a rip off. I'd think you could get the new 3G iphone for that much without a contract. The new 3G iphone also has a few improvements, so i think it's worth waiting a few days for that one.


They will not be selling iPhone 3Gs without a contract.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Not _yet_.


----------

